# Colorado Lightning



## LorreesWorld (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all! New here to the forums. Wanted a place to see others work as well as share mine.
Here is my all time favorite lightning photo I've captured.
Funny thing, this was caught with the Samsung PL170 (point and click) and not my Canon! Go figure


----------

